# Weaving: Saucy Summer Scarf



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Warp is mostly cotton blends. Weft is Paton's Venus.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

VERY pretty - I love the wide ribbons you added!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Now that is weaving outside of the box. Very pretty and flirty!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just so pretty. The colors are really lovely.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Stunning! I want to try scarves with texture like yours.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Did you have any trouble with the weft slipping around after you took it off the loom?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I need to do something like this. It is so pretty a lacy looking. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Love it! Very creative!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I love your scarf. I getting ready to make a scarf on my 10"sampleIt. May I ask how long and wide your scarf is? I have never made a scarf - knit , crochet, or any other way. I will be using black sock yarn for warp and jewel tone - 100% silk for weft. Thanks for you help.


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful ...interesting texture!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That looks like a lot of fun! I would have been concerned about the warp fitting in the heddle, but I noticed that the larger warp threads are in slots rather than holes. Good solution.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

engteacher said:


> I love your scarf. I getting ready to make a scarf on my 10"sampleIt. May I ask how long and wide your scarf is? I have never made a scarf - knit , crochet, or any other way. I will be using black sock yarn for warp and jewel tone - 100% silk for weft. Thanks for you help.


The finished scarf after weaving and wet finishing is 7" x 60" with 8" fringe on the ends. On the loom it was 8" x 90" before weaving.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you soooo much. I am planning on warping my scarf today. Have to have it finished by Saturday.


----------

